
Some People Are Smoking Scorpions to Get High - phr4ts
http://health.howstuffworks.com/wellness/drugs-alcohol/smoking-scorpions-get-high.htm
======
OneTimePaddy
Some people use genetically modified yeast to get high. Very soon, some people
may use genetically modified viral agents to get the bodys own opiod glands to
"step it up".

The war on drug is a war on human nature.

------
freedomben
Time to ban scorpions, and scorpion venom products. Anyone who gets within
sight of one must be thrown in prison for decades.

Or we can just let adults choose what they want to do with their own bodies,
and stop freaking out because somebody might have "got high."

~~~
tinus_hn
Clearly these people that chance a substantial risk of 6 hours of pain
followed by paralysis or death have made a wise decision and must not be
interfered with.

Truly a travesty that the state invests its resources into peoples lives and
then cares when they throw it away in selfish stupidity.

~~~
freedomben
We should be forced to seek state approval for every decision we make, so that
our behavior is consistent with the needs and interests of the state. That
will also make sure that nothing "unwise" is ever accidentally decided.
Bureaucracy is the answer; it will save us. We should cede our individual
sovereignty to the more enlightened among us, for the good of the collective.
It's simply too dangerous to allow humans free agency. The person is dumb but
the people are smart.

